# ID cichlid!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Iceberg or Taiwan Reef or something else?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Certainly looks like my iceburg.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks hybrid to me.


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

Hard to tell does look hybrid but he may still be developing in colour


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

hmmm I have 1 with 100% the Same colours, I bought it from a LFS for 5.99$

Mines about 4.5 "


----------

